# Hey, what happened to the personal profiles?



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Before the "new and improved" format, if I wanted to get a little more info about a person before posting a response, I would click on their avatar and chose (I think) profile. At any rate you could click on something and then get a list of information about that person's background, interests, equipment, etc. Some chose not to give any info, but many gave at least some. I found this helpful in tailoring a response to them.

With the new format, I can't find that info. How do we get that info these days? Thanks.


----------



## CooolJazzz (Jul 20, 2008)

It just takes an extra step. Click on their avatar...then click on "about me" or "statistics". I wish they would go back to the old way.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

gary said:


> Before the "new and improved" format, if I wanted to get a little more info about a person before posting a response, I would click on their avatar and chose (I think) profile. At any rate you could click on something and then get a list of information about that person's background, interests, equipment, etc. Some chose not to give any info, but many gave at least some. I found this helpful in tailoring a response to them.
> 
> With the new format, I can't find that info. How do we get that info these days? Thanks.


The user profile is now tabbed. If someone has entered a personal profile, it's under the tab 'about me'. If not, there's no tab.


----------



## Martin Williams (Mar 7, 2004)

After you click the Avatar, look where it says 'Visitor Messages', and next to that it has a tab that says 'About Me'


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks guys. Does everyone have to make a new "about me" profile from scratch?, because when I go to my own profile (user CP) there is plenty of information there, but when I click on my avatar - nada.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Here's what I get in your 'about me':


About gary Locationin exile from Germany - now in TexasOccupationmusicianMy Instrumentsalto: Selmer Serie II
tenor: Selmer Serie III
flute: Azumi
Recorder: Moeck Rottenburg
trumpet: Martin CommitteeEducationBM, MM Composition
DMA Conducting
 Signature You can't blow it if you haven't lived it.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

With the new format members now have the possibility to turn on or off the visitor message (or message wall if you prefer) and they can also set privacy setting for their contact info, visitor messages, albums, "about me", friends, recent visitors to their profile and group membership to be viewable to either everyone, registered members only, their contacts or friends only.

So, you may or may not be able to access these infos depending on the chosen privacy settings.

FYI, you can change these setting via User CP > Your Profile > Profile privacy.

and to turn on/off visitor messaging: User CP > Settings & Options > Edit Options


----------



## Grumpie (Mar 21, 2006)

Your 'about me' tab still has the information, everything is there, from exile down to the live it to blow it thing.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Kim, and all, thanks for the hints but nothing is working. It's not only on this but on some other related functions. Frankly I'm a bit fed up with this. Is there a master button to push that sets everyting at the original "default" setting? Maybe this would help.

i.e. I can't find any of your personal profile data. I'm assuming that at least one of you have at least something that is posted to be seen by all.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Grumpie - hey man, good to hear from you. 

Do you have an "about me" tab? I don't see one. How do I find yours? Thanks.


----------



## Canadiain (Nov 16, 2004)

So what am I doing wrong, cos I cant find it? I dont see anything like a "about me" thing on Garys profile. (Or Grumpies either)

Also, although all the pointless info about me is still entered in my own user CP, when I click on my own profile, its nowhere to be seen either...


I do like the new photoalbum thing though...


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Grumpie has an 'about me' tab.

I t'ink yo' tabs wen all bus' up.


----------



## Grumpie (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Gary, yeah I know it's been awhile. Very busy but doing fine, thnx man. Just click the username above the avatar and a dropdown menu should come up, then click view public profile and on the next page there should be some tabs, one of them the about me tab.


----------



## Canadiain (Nov 16, 2004)

hakukani said:


> Grumpie has an 'about me' tab.
> 
> I t'ink yo' tabs wen all bus' up.


Maybe he does for you, but not for me

I should have an "about me" tab, there is data there, but I see nothing when I look at my own profile...

Everything this end is set to "Everyone" in my CP..so maybe this is a real forum glitch rather than "operator error"...


----------



## Canadiain (Nov 16, 2004)

This is what I see if it helps...


----------



## Grumpie (Mar 21, 2006)

Canadiain, looks like you don't get the tabs at all. I get the same page layout but then with tabs right above the 'message' box including the about me tab.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Canadiain said:


> Maybe he does for you, but not for me.  ...This is what I see...


Me too.

Hakukani - das right, Haole. Tabs wen' bus up - an I wen' whack my head up 'gainst the wall from dis pilikia. Auwe!


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

What's the meaning of the various signs attached to members handles in the recent visitors tabs?

Victor.


----------



## Canadiain (Nov 16, 2004)

magical pig said:


> What's the meaning of the various signs attached to members handles in the recent visitors tabs?
> 
> Victor.


Is that something else I should be able to see and cant?


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

gary said:


> Canadiain said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he does for you, but not for me.  ...This is what I see...
> ...


No need whack 'em. One admin go fix'um bumbye. No worries.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi guys, I'm trying to figure out this problem. Not easy given that this whole thing is new for me too and that I get interrupted every 5 minutes or so by a PM, or got a freaking spammer to go after 

we're gonna figure this out - Thanks for your patience.


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

Chalk up another one who isn't getting the tabs on his IE. It is working on my Firefox browser, but the forum works ridiculously slow when I use that. Funny, shouldn't it be the other way around? :scratch:


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

I appreciate all the additional educational content but . . . I'm just looking for a solution.

If you're really interested in the conversation, perhaps some of you could start another thread titled, "Various OSs and Browsers - what sucks and what doesn't", or the like, O.K? Thanks..


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

gary said:


> I appreciate all the additional educational content but . . . I'm just looking for a solution.
> 
> If you're really interested in the conversation, perhaps some of you could start another thread titled, "Various OSs and Browsers - what sucks and what doesn't", or the like, O.K? Thanks..


gary, the solution is 'use firefox or Safari'. It'll solve the problem, plus make your browsing and searching experience all the more pleasurable.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

*Admin Note:*

**** Thread Split*****



gary said:


> I appreciate all the additional educational content but . . . I'm just looking for a solution.
> 
> If you're really interested in the conversation, perhaps some of you could start another thread titled, "Various OSs and Browsers - what sucks and what doesn't", or the like, O.K? Thanks..


Here you go --> *Various OSs and Browsers - what sucks and what doesn't* (you even got to pick the lovely title!! )


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

gary said:


> I appreciate all the additional educational content but . . . I'm just looking for a solution.


Ironically, our little threadjacking is very similiar to your problem in that we took you all the way out to left field in order to get you your desired result.

In order to view the tabs, you must find a browser which supports this feature. The latest version of firefox allows you to view the "personal profiles", but the browser lags while you are trying to perform other forum tasks. Fortunately you can run the firefox browser along with your current browser simultaneously. If you wish to view a profile, simply open up a new window with the firefox brower, go to the SOTW forum, and then look up the user's profile. Granted, this is now taking you twice the amount of time as it used to, but this is "PROGRESS" and it's time that you jumped on the bandwagon Gary! :twisted: 

Of course, there may be something that mods can do on their end. As Kim previously stated, they're working on it. Though I'm personally betting that Vbulletin simply overlooked something when they released this version. Hence...the above (now relocated) rants.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

> In order to view the tabs, you must find a browser which supports this feature.





> gary, the solution is 'use firefox or Safari'. It'll solve the problem, plus make your browsing and searching experience all the more pleasurable.


No, I'm not going to do that. Every time I upgrade, update, add or subtract software, something has to get fixed, re-installed or modified, etc. It's bad enough as it is. I can hardly imagine changing my browser completely without some residual grief. Thanks for the thought, but it just seems to me that this vBulletin should be totally compatable with IE, since that's the most univerially used browser. It shouldn't have to be up to me to change browser. vBulletin should be pressured to make the changes.

Kim - you never cease to amaze me. Thanks! :notworth:


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

gary said:


> No, I'm not going to do that. Every time I upgrade, update, add or subtract software, something has to get fixed, re-installed or modified, etc. It's bad enough as it is. I can hardly imagine changing my browser completely without some residual grief. Thanks for the thought, but it just seems to me that this vBulletin should be totally compatable with IE, since that's the most univerially used browser. It shouldn't have to be up to me to change browser. vBulletin should be pressured to make the changes.
> 
> Kim - you never cease to amaze me. Thanks! :notworth:


Hey wait...shouldn't this post be moved into "The Other Thread"? :x  

Gary, you are absolutely correct. The new forum should be "backwards compatable" with all previous browsers. If they could do it with the Playstations...


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

The latest stats are 46.4% use firefox, 4% or so use another browser, and the rest is divided between IE 6 and 7.
http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp

C'mon, gary. Change is Good.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

So, I should download and use, e.g. FireFox and maybe all my problems with SOTW will go away? Download firefox just for SOTW? Might be worth a shot, I've got plenty of storage space.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

You'll soon find out you'll be using Firefox for EVERYTHING!


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

hakukani said:


> gary, the solution is 'use firefox or Safari'. It'll solve the problem, plus make your browsing and searching experience all the more pleasurable.


Ever since I got Firefox, I loathe having to use IE on the rare occasion I need to.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

IE is GREAT, for loading firefox on to new computers.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Carl H. said:


> IE is GREAT, for loading firefox on to new computers.


Can't argue with you on that one.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

The only other time IE ever sees any use on my machines is when my father is visiting.


----------



## CooolJazzz (Jul 20, 2008)

Carl H. said:


> IE is GREAT, for loading firefox on to new computers.




Good one!

For me...it was great for downloading NetScrape when I bought my first computer about 13 years ago. That's how long it's been since I bothered with IE. For every computer I've bought since then, I always kept an installation copy (on disc) of the browser I was using at the time so I wouldn't even have to use IE to download it onto my new computers.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Would you folks PLEASE use the following linked thread to discuss the various browsers etc. http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=107927
I will be reading that other thread for browser-specific information.

I would like to keep _this thread_ open to solutions on _this web site_, with _this vBulletin software_, with _this user's_ IE browser. I certainly am not the only one using IE who would be affected, so any IE specific help offered or if the moderators can communicate to a wider SOTW group who also might be effected by this, it would be nice if this thread could be kept reserved for that. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Damn, Gary, u must be a major PITA to have at a party.

Victor.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

magical pig said:


> Damn, Gary, u must be a major PITA to have at a party. Victor.


Victor, the party's in the next apartment: http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=107927

It was previously moved from here but some folks didn't get the change of venue. I just want them to find the right place.


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

gary said:


> magical pig said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, Gary, u must be a major PITA to have at a party. Victor.
> ...


I understand, you want some quality time with that girl you were hoping to score so now you're kicking everybody out...  Fair enough, it is your party after all. But you never know who people you invited are gonna show up with. Probably some punk like me. :twisted:

Victor.


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

jazzbluescat said:


> So, I should download and use, e.g. FireFox and maybe all my problems with SOTW will go away?


To the best of my knowledge, Martysax 2.0 is Firefox compatible. So to answer your question...NO!!!


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

saxmanglen said:


> You'll soon find out you'll be using Firefox for EVERYTHING!


Doubtful, because I downloaded FF once before but could never figure out how to import my favorites and address book from IE. [This was a couple of years ago, it might be more user friendly now.]


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

jazzbluescat said:


> saxmanglen said:
> 
> 
> > You'll soon find out you'll be using Firefox for EVERYTHING!
> ...


I know when you install now it gives you the option to bring over all your bookmarks from IE.

You do have to add a few plug ins from time to time to make it work the way you want for different sites. It will let you know what you need to add as you visit your favorite websites. IE, on the other hand, automatically puts in copious plug ins you may never use and bogs down big time.

Keep it lean and mean!

Edit: Sorry Gary. Once the bell is rung it's hard to un-ring it.


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

SuperAction80 said:


> jazzbluescat said:
> 
> 
> > So, I should download and use, e.g. FireFox and maybe all my problems with SOTW will go away?
> ...


I had received a Microsoft version, but I wanted something bigger and harder so I got a bigger firmware version installed in her box.


----------



## TomCoffey (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm with Gary on this. The way it was worked fine. This way, I can not see any tabs or any of the profile information I used to see, including on my own profile. I wouldn't know a firefox from an IE, and I don't want to hotrod my computer to see what was easily visible before. This is NOT progress!


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

TomCoffey said:


> I'm with Gary on this. The way it was worked fine. This way, I can not see any tabs or any of the profile information I used to see, including on my own profile. I wouldn't know a firefox from an IE, and I don't want to hotrod my computer to see what was easily visible before. This is NOT progress!


Installing a better browser that nearly half the world uses is hardly 'hotrodding'.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

hakukani said:


> Installing a better browser that nearly half the world uses is hardly 'hotrodding'.


Yes, Hakukani, but you've also got to acknowledge that the other half uses- what? And this forum, if it is to use any format for the forum, should use one that is totally compatible with IE.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

gary said:


> hakukani said:
> 
> 
> > Installing a better browser that nearly half the world uses is hardly 'hotrodding'.
> ...


Firefox has been becoming the browser of choice steadily for several years. I remember they were 'celebrating' breaking 5%. If toyotas make better, more affordable cars, get one and park the ford in the back.


----------



## DavyRay (Dec 10, 2007)

gary said:


> hakukani said:
> 
> 
> > Installing a better browser that nearly half the world uses is hardly 'hotrodding'.
> ...


IE should implement published HTML standards correctly. MS consistently violates standards to gain some proprietary advantage. They suck.


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

DavyRay said:


> gary said:
> 
> 
> > hakukani said:
> ...


Davy's right here.. Let's put it another way, gary, would you play a Bundy just because that's what nearly half the world uses, or would you seek out the best saxophone you could find that would feel right to you.

Now. IE is that old Bundy.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Listen - you techies who have a ____ - on for Microsoft can have all the discussions you want pro and con. The simple fact of the matter is, IE/Microsoft is universal. Many if not most people use them. Therefore somethiing like this forum's vBulletin should be compatible with IE and that's just the way it is.

Any other items, like whether or not I eventually try out Firefox and use it and love in comparison to IE are another matter. I very likely will try it out. But this forum's features should be compatible with IE, in and of itself.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Gary must own a "boatload" of MS stock, RIGHT?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

*Admin Note*

We haven't resolved the issue yet - Actually, haven't had the time to as things have been kind of crazy these last few days.

Since obviously some folks cannot stay on topic, I'm closing the thread (Sorry Gary but I think that's really what's best for now) - We'll look into this as soon as we can. Thanks for your patience.


----------

